# I Go Nuts This Time of Year



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Elk Nuts - 2021

Young elk testicles, oh boy!








Skin em again.








Slice about 3/8" thick.








Soak overnight in lightly salted ice water with a splash of vinegar.








Rinse and pat dry....lookin yummy.








Dip those Rocky Mountain oysters in an egg wash, then some lightly seasoned flour, dip in the egg wash again and then coat with Panko or bread crumbs.








Deep fat fry at 350° until golden brown.








Serve with fries. Dip in some ****tail sauce if you like.








I'm goin' nuts, let me tell ya!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

You have the testicular fortitude to try anything, 
Goob! Love it!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Not to my taste, enjoy Goob !


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Not to my taste, enjoy Goob !


Yeah, deep fat fried foods are not the healthiest.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

My wife and I had a big order of rocky mountain oysters at the Irma in Cody last month. Dipped em in ****tail sauce and they were quite tasty. Like a gamey calamari.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks like a lot tastier than I've had normally. Normal being roasted over a propane torch while heating branding irons.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

WTH, ****tail sauce is an edited word?!?!?

I haven't had the guts (or balls) to try eating rocky mountain oysters . . . maybe one day.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> I haven't had the guts (or balls) to try eating rocky mountain oysters . . . maybe one day.


Come on out. They're on the menu of almost any restaurant out here. They're good. You can order them by the case at the meat cutters.

I have not balled up and tried to cook them from game I've taken though.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'm pretty open minded with food but that ends at brainz and ballz. I'm just not Goob level adventurous. 

More power to ya Wyo.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I am basically against the eating of testicles. In my mind, and heart, it's just not right. Wrong in so many ways. For one, I can't get past the vision of us humans, being the pray and our bodies being consumed by some superior, more blood thirsty race. In that vision, the most holy of holy, my nads, deserve better. Not just tossed aside during the field dressing and most certainly not sliced, breaded, deep-fried and snacked upon like a bag of cheap potato chips...no, I would like to see the precious things, at a bare minimum, bottled in fine wine with delicate spices and placed in a spot of reverence and high visibility, to be seen by all.
So next time you're holding some lesser creatures most prized morsels in your hands, think twice, picture yours rolling arounds on some beast's kitchen table...for lord sakes, show a little respect!


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Nah, Turk. Out here in cattle country, it's cultural and traditional. Have a branding and cook the nads. I do not believe that nads are like wine- they don't get better with age.


----------



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

Calf nuts are a staple here too. Over a wood fire, rolled around on a propane brand heater or cleaned up and deep fried like shown above. It’s all just meat. Never tried elk nuts. But the next bull I kill, I will. Thanks Wyogoob for the idea!!!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

They look tasty! I have eaten Rocky Mountain Oysters ..and they where good!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

We ate the nuts off of my wife's muzzleloader buck from last year. For some reason they didn't really stay together very well. Kind of dissolved into a paste.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm sure your family/co-workers always look forward to Potlucks. I have a high level of respect for you for utilizing every piece of edibles from your harvests. Well done Sir!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Okay, now I know the secret to being able to carry an elk out of the hills on your back at 70 years old. You eat their manhood.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

colorcountrygunner said:


> We ate the nuts off of my wife's muzzleloader buck from last year. For some reason they didn't really stay together very well. Kind of dissolved into a paste.


Don't become a car salesman, Colorcountry:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

backcountry said:


> Don't become a car salesman, Colorcountry:
> 
> View attachment 150160


Do you want me to gross you out even more? Ohhhh, don't challenge me🤣😂


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I have no doubt you have worse than nut paste. Not a challenge.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

backcountry said:


> I'm pretty open minded with food but that ends at brainz and ballz. I'm just not Goob level adventurous.
> 
> More power to ya Wyo.


Did you say "brains"? Elk Brains


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> We ate the nuts off of my wife's muzzleloader buck from last year. For some reason they didn't really stay together very well. Kind of dissolved into a paste.


Your deer nuts have a bad "mouth feel"? 

Check this out Antelope vs Deer Rocky Mountain Oysters

uh....top of the page


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I can see this turning into the thread of the year. Nice Goob.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Do you want me to gross you out even more? Ohhhh, don't challenge me🤣😂


I triple dog dare you


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> I triple dog dare you


Bear ovaries? Candied ptarmigan innards? I'm sure you could come up with something grossly edible out of your adventures. Still aging anything on that dinosaur bison?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Your deer nuts have a bad "mouth feel"?
> 
> Check this out Antelope vs Deer Rocky Mountain Oysters
> 
> uh....top of the page


Thanks for the link to that thread, Goob. Gonna have to try some new methods out. The day after the 2016 presidential elections was a nutty time for sure.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> I am basically against the eating of testicles. In my mind, and heart, it's just not right. Wrong in so many ways. For one, I can't get past the vision of us humans, being the pray and our bodies being consumed by some superior, more blood thirsty race. In that vision, the most holy of holy, my nads, deserve better. Not just tossed aside during the field dressing and most certainly not sliced, breaded, deep-fried and snacked upon like a bag of cheap potato chips...no, I would like to see the precious things, at a bare minimum, bottled in fine wine with delicate spices and placed in a spot of reverence and high visibility, to be seen by all.
> So next time you're holding some lesser creatures most prized morsels in your hands, think twice, picture yours rolling arounds on some beast's kitchen table...for lord sakes, show a little respect!


I know you’ll be dead, but think about your autopsy, if you have one. The staff will de-ball you and the doc will slice them up just like Goob does, just to have a look. Not sure why, but every one I’ve seen done on a man has that happen to them; regardless of their cause of death. How’s that grab ya?

HunterDavid


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

HunterDavid said:


> I know you’ll be dead, but think about your autopsy, if you have one. The staff will de-ball you and the doc will slice them up just like Goob does, just to have a look. Not sure why, but every one I’ve seen done on a man has that happen to them; regardless of their cause of death. How’s that grab ya?
> 
> HunterDavid


You're alright. I like you.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Hunter David, so where do you go to see this happen? I need to know for like...science and stuff.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)




----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Alrighty then..... I never thought I would be reading about autopsy and human testicles in the recipe forum


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

bowgy said:


> Alrighty then..... I never thought I would be reading about autopsy and human testicles in the recipe forum


Stop. You're making me hungry!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Stop. You're making me hungry!


Go on...


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Does anybody have a copy of the Donner party receipt book?

Looking for a friend.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

This is all Goob's fault. It's what he gets for being so focused on the "correct" spelling of Uintahs.


----------



## Rooster23 (Sep 2, 2021)

middlefork said:


> Does anybody have a copy of the Donner party receipt book?
> 
> Looking for a friend.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Hunter David, so where do you go to see this happen? I need to know for like...science and stuff.


I work death investigations as a Detective here in the Salt Lake Valley. I “get the chance “ to see them every few weeks.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

HunterDavid said:


> I work death investigations as a Detective here in the Salt Lake Valley. I “get the chance “ to see them every few weeks.


 Thanks for the work you do. Not many can handle that.
I've dealt with a few dead bodies over the years but never had to attend an autopsy. .


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

middlefork said:


> Does anybody have a copy of the Donner party receipt book?
> 
> Looking for a friend.


Be sure to not give your friend a "cold shoulder". Next time you run into him, he may "pass" you by.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Yeah, deep fat fried foods are not the healthiest.





middlefork said:


> Does anybody have a copy of the Donner party receipt book?
> 
> Looking for a friend.


I do


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wyogoob_1734?

Ha, busted.


----------

